# Do dogs remember their siblings from the same litter?



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

On our walk today we passed a house with a woman in the front yard we got to talking and she has a Berner also and their birthdays are on the same date and we got them from the same place, I knew my dogs sister had a hernia and this one did too when a small pup, has to be her sister!! same breeders name (if you can even call her a breeder) anyway, they sniffed through the fence and Dakota's sister charged at her growling etc... Dakota did nothing but back away. There was another dog there also that the people owned ( a male) and did not like Dakota at all (unless it was just barrier frustration) anyway, her sister came up to the fence again and when she was by herself her and Dakota would look peacefully at eachother. Do you think they know when their related?
Also, Dakota's sister has had almost no training and she has NEVER pulled when walking! and she is not dog reactive on walks either. Dakota has been way more socialized than her sister so WTH??!! have I've done wrong???


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Jack Kechara and Hawk all met their siblings again at some time or another and none of them remembered, Jack met his sister when he was 4 Kechara met her brother when they were 3 months old and Hawk has been around his siblings on and off and would probably get in a fight with one of his brothers if they were allowed to meet. 

Kechara and her brother are great friend and they have been for years but they don't know that they are siblings.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

We have 2 aussie brothers who come to work. They had not seen each other for about 5 months or so when the 2nd one started. They definitly remembered each other. Whether they remember they were siblings I have no idea, but they did remember they knew each other. We have 2 dobie brothers who are 2 years old. Hadn't seen each for about a year and a half when the 2nd one started (they apparently used to hate each other). They don't seem to remember each other. They don't play, but also don't hate each other.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

okay These 2 were seperated at 10 weeks old and will be 2 years old soon. I thought maybe they would remember eachothers scent but almost 2 years is quite awhile. Her sister also has alot of wave to her coat than my dog, almost the same size with the other one still being a wee bit taller but she said their dog is a bit overweight by 8 to 9 lbs. and loves to eat everything and mine is a picky eater.
It's interesting comparing siblings from the same litter, being sisters and yet alot of differences in personality and I thought I picked the less bossy and hyper one!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

My sister's dog Lilah and my friend's dog Malachai are bro and sis and they ALWAYS remember each other and get beyond stupidly happy to see each other again.

probably just depends on the dogs and the situation


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

My experience with siblings has been that they don't, but Kaylee recognizes her mom every time we visit, and all my dogs have been excited to see their breeders again when we've met up for whatever reason.


----------

